
Should 16-Year-Olds Get to Vote? Absolutely - tosh
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-08/letting-16-year-olds-vote-is-a-good-idea
======
dsfyu404ed
IMO you should be allowed to vote 5yr after whatever age all the other "adult
things" kick in.

I don't want people who don't know what the reality they have to live in for
the overwhelming majority of their lives is like trying to make decisions
about who gets to control it.

------
halfnibble
I believe voting requires far more responsibility and is much more dangerous
than say, owning a firearm. So the voting age should be at least the age that
your state lawmakers think is reasonable for owning a firearm. IMO.

------
sarcasmatwork
So many issues here and too many laws around the age of 18. Do these kids even
have an ID? Do we change age for Military? Insurance? Driving?

This country is still putting people in jail for weed, now they want kids to
vote? No thanks....

